# Robotic Hysterectomy with Staging



## lulubelle2004 (Apr 5, 2012)

I was wondering if a Robotic Hysterectomy with Staging would be considered a Radical Hysterectomy, code 00846 (8 units) or would you code it as a regular hysterectomy, code 00840 (6 units).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

